# Parchemin atlante



## Minelli

Salve a tutti, 

mi sono un po' impallata sulla traduzione di "PARCHEMIN ATLANTE".
Contesto:

"[...] qu’il examinait avec la perplexité d’un archéologue confronté
à un parchemin atlante"

Ora parchemin mi sembra di aver capito che si riferisca a un manoscritto (o un grimoire?) atlante invece adj.-  lié(e) à l'île imaginaire ou disparue appelée l'Atlantide- quindi 
ho supposto un manoscritto di atlantide, ma non esiste in francese l'agg. "Atlantide"? Quindi perché usare "atlante?" Manoscritto di Atlantide (su Atlantide o  che provenie da Atlantide?)
Non riesco a venirne fuori, 
"
Spero che qualcuno di voi mi possa aiutare
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Invece, l'aggettivo "atlante" esiste: bisogna attingere a una fonte attendibile CNRTL/TLFi atlante => ATLANTE*²* adj. et subst.  Attenta che ci sono due possibilità: dell'Atlantide, o di un popolo antico d'Africa. Può anche essere un formato, simile a quello di un atlante geografico; si chiama allora "atlantique". Il contesto permetterà la scelta.
Parchemin = pergamena, sì.


----------



## Nunou

Minelli,
per parchemin io trovo anche "pergamena" , per Atlante potrebbe essere "di Atlandide" o "di Atlante"(nome proprio)
quindi forse "pergamena di Atlandide/di Atlante" o altro a seconda del contesto che hai. 

Pare ci sia anche un anello chiamato "Bague Atlante" con particolari poteri esoterici, potrebbe essere una pergamena che parla di questo anello?!  Ti metto anche un link che ho trovato al riguardo ma non posso certo assicurarne la veridicità, magari prova a cercarne altri sul net...
D'altro, non saprei davvero cosa suggerirti...

http://fr.fasterdic.com/atlante
http://croisee-des-chemins.forumperso.com/t73-la-bague-atlante



Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

Comunque, per essere esaminata "avec la perplexité d’un archéologue confronté à un parchemin atlante", cioè come una cosa irreale, come una mosca bianca, deve per forza essere "una pergamena di Atlantide", che suppongo sia inconcepibile trovarne una. Non ti pare Nunou ?


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Matou,
sì, in effetti pare stia esaminando qualcos'altro di altrettanto inverosimile, "raro" o....fasullo...
Il fatto è che avevo trovato anche qualcosa su un fantomatico anello che pare avesse protetto _proprio un archeologo_ dalla maledizione di Tutankhamon e non volevo lasciar fuori nessuna strana possibilità...

P.S.: Come va? Stai meglio? Io sono praticamente distrutta dopo un'esperienza alquanto faticosa e "_involontariamente super-spericolata_" ieri in montagna...meno male che non c'era in giro Tutankhamon...


----------



## Minelli

Ciao Nunou e Matou,

innanzitutto ringrazio  entrambi per il grande l'aiuto. 
"Parchemin atlante" è usata solo creare la similitudine, quindi il contesto non dice assolutamente nient'altro, ed è per questo che credo che "Pergamena di Atlantide" sia un'ottima soluzione. Grazie per non aver lasciato nulla di intentato 
 Sapevo  che parchemin avesse anche il significato di pergamena, ma forse la forma "Parchemin atlante" senza preposizione mi ha un po' scombussolato. E poi quello mi cheidevo e che un po' mi confondeva era se esiste un aggettivo "Atlantide" in fr., perché usare "atlante" e qual era la differenza e perché era senza preposizione. Non so, credo di essermi persa in un bicchiere d'acqua senza motivo. 

Ad ogni modo, grazie mille!


----------

